# spring, summer pack trips?



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, more snow this morning here in northern Utah. Its been a pretty snowy spring so far here.
So what big goat packing trips and camping trips does everyone have planned for this spring, summer and fall?
I'm hoping to get away backpacking somewhere for a week or two this summer have not decided where yet.
Nate


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Nate, I'm planning to go back to the Bighorn Grags in Idaho. It's part of the FrankChurch Wilderness ,up Panther Creek, southwest of Northfork,Idaho. I went there last fall before goeing elk hunting. Lots of lakes, around 8,000 ft. elev. Very beautiful rocky country. Steve


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We are going to do our 1st archery elk trip with the goats in the Sawtooth National Wilderness here in Idaho. It will be in September. I only have one goat packing and 2 one year old trainees. We use an RV and base camp at 6400 ft. The nights are cold. We climb all day with the elk if needed. A bear comes into camp at night at least once. The government dog situation is not good there but they don't come around people. There will be an electric fence for the boys at night. I suspect this 1st year I'll be glued to my goats until I get it figured out. The ober boys all have good hardy temperments. We"ll do a serious training run outside of Sheridan WY with a friend in July. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya its always been a goal of mine to do some elk hunting up in the Selway and the Frank church. I've heared alot of people talk about the Bighorn Grags Ill have to put that down as a destination on the trip list.
Nate


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

As soon as winter gets over here in Logan (N. Utah) we'll start doing some local conditioning hikes above Logan, in the Bear River Range. We like to go into the Naomi Wilderness (South Fork High Creek) every Memorial Day weekend, weather permitting. other than these local weekenders, we look forward to the annual, late July Wyoming Range trip, spying on large Mule deer and taking in the wildflower show. We'll also pack to this same place in late Sept. this year with my new son-in-law to hunt deer for two weeks. 

It's so nice to talk about SUMMER and fall. We are so sick of snow and muck. it has done nothing but snow and rain here for the last two weeks. I just checked the 10-day forecast and -- guess what!? Snow, chance of snow, repeat, repeat ... Come on spring!
Steve and Shannon


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

I here ya im aching for some sunny spring weather. Winter does stay a little longer up their in logan than it does down in the salt lake valley. Your wyoming trips sound awesome.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

We've been dayhiking with the goats all winter. But the nights are too cold (20's) to camp out. Here's a typical dayhike:










In the summer it's either go high to stay cool or look for shady places with swimming holes:


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Just a comment about sleeping out with goats when you have predator possiblities. We put the tents in a circle or along both sides and put the goats' highline across the middle which I think helps keep predators from wanting to cross the line into the tent area.

We sleep with the goats very close to the tents as they are quiet at night anyway.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Dang Jeff you are an awesome photographer
Nate


----------



## Lightfoot Packgoats (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, we are planning to go to Goatstock 2009 in the Warner Mountains the end of June. The start of June (goatless) we are spending 10 days in Yellowstone so we can bear watch and hike.
In July Marina (my eldest daughter) my self and my friend Debbie are doing a BIT (not sure I can use the "B" word on here.. it is a private joke..) hike. We've done a couple now and since Marina is growing up it is time she comes along. That will be in the Marble Mountain Wilderness in very northern California.

Later we may join friends along the John Muir Trail in the Sierras. We are also wanting to do something else in the Sierra's this summer, a week, the location is not decided apon yet. Then there will be weekenders strewn in as time allows.

Charlie Goggin
Lightfoot Packgoats


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey,
Any chance we might be able to go on the "Witch hike" this year? Alice has to go home right after the rendy so we are planning to go out and play later in the month in July. Maybe????


----------



## smwaldrip (May 6, 2009)

What's the "Witch hike"? Sounds intriguing....

Susan Waldrip
Enchanted Packgoats
New Mexico


----------

